# Just bought this 1962 Schwinn American Deluxe.



## cyberpaull (Jan 16, 2012)

Now I start the hunt for the "S" fender light and the rear rack.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice.  Only year for Radiant Red on the Deluxe Americans, so a neat bonus there. Shouldn't be too hard to track down those parts. 

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 16, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> Very nice.  Only year for Radiant Red on the Deluxe Americans, so a neat bonus there. Shouldn't be too hard to track down those parts.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff





Geoff,  You would think so on the parts. Both the rack and the light were unique. I can't find them anywhere. This is where i need to be patient.  Paul


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 16, 2012)

*Paul and others*

Hey Paul, would you mind telling me what you paid or what is a good deal?
 Because I am looking at a similar Fleet in excellent condition, but I believe it is a 24"
Candy red, clean bike...............Wayne


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 16, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey Paul, would you mind telling me what you paid or what is a good deal?
> Because I am looking at a similar Fleet in excellent condition, but I believe it is a 24"
> Candy red, clean bike...............Wayne




Sent cost in a message.  Prices from West Coast and East Coast are far apart. That's my opinion.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 17, 2012)

Rack not unique to the men's Deluxe American.  I believe you're looking for the no-reflector rack, these also came on the Fleet and Fiesta lines as well as the women's Deluxe American.  You could also rock the four reflector or the later two reflector version, hey, it's an upgrade.  You might still have the three longer mounting bolts that these racks require, or they might have gone with the rack, just something to be aware of.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 17, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> Rack not unique to the men's Deluxe American.  I believe you're looking for the no-reflector rack, these also came on the Fleet and Fiesta lines as well as the women's Deluxe American.  You could also rock the four reflector or the later two reflector version, hey, it's an upgrade.  You might still have the three longer mounting bolts that these racks require, or they might have gone with the rack, just something to be aware of.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




Thanks Geoff


----------



## Mickey (Apr 14, 2012)

I am also looking for a bike like this....anyone seen one for sale lately....distance no problem.


----------



## Foxychickmx (Oct 21, 2012)

*1962 American Deluxe*



Mickey said:


> I am also looking for a bike like this....anyone seen one for sale lately....distance no problem.




I believe I have one ... It's either the deluxe or the fiesta.  . . It has been painted so I can't tell for sure. I also have a 1962 king sized American (not painted at all) and both were owned by husband and wife so I can only assume that they both are Americans. Having trouble posting pic though. Let me know if you want to see.


----------



## Foxychickmx (Oct 21, 2012)

*"S" fender light and rear rack*



cyberpaull said:


> Now I start the hunt for the "S" fender light and the rear rack. View attachment 38242




Did you fine them? I have both . . .


----------



## Stingman (Oct 23, 2012)

Love the slimeline tank bikes! The rear rack should not be to hard to find. Look for good parts bike for a reasonable price with a good rack. Tracking the parts you need can be allot of fun!


----------

